# Hydraulics



## Schmidrj (Sep 7, 2021)

I have a X738 when I lift the snow blower up and down the lever that does this moves very hard what do you think is going on? The Hydro guard is full the tractor is new one hour. Schiff's very hard out of the down pressure mode.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Schmidrj said:


> I have a X738 when I lift the snow blower up and down the lever that does this moves very hard what do you think is going on? The Hydro guard is full the tractor is new one hour. Schiff's very hard out of the down pressure mode.



How close it the dealer to you? If it is brand new, I would be talking to them about coming to get it and check it out......


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

I dont know anything about an X738 or I could answer my own question here but.. is it possible you have accidentally discovered that the valve has a float setting?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Vigo said:


> I dont know anything about an X738 or I could answer my own question here but.. is it possible you have accidentally discovered that the valve has a float setting?



I would not think that this would make the control stick or be hard to move......


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Depends on your definition of hard. When it's on purpose it's called a 'detent'. Sometimes people say cars with manuals are REALLY hard to shift into reverse because they don't realize you are supposed to push the shifter down or pull up on a ring to operate it properly, at which point it has little resistance. Depends on the specific ergonomics of the x738, which i know nothing about. But 'shifter gets stuck in the down/lowering direction and i have to kind of pop it back to the middle' would sure sound like a float setting to me if it were worded like that, and that's one possible interpretation of what the OP said.

I dont know how much 'down travel' a snowblower on said machine has, but if the lever is stuck down and you don't feel it trying to pick up the front of the tractor.. yeah, that's float. With a front end loader you'd have the front tires in the air if the lever were stuck in 'actual down position', but i doubt the linkage for a snowblower allows it to travel very far below grade. Just speaking generalities here.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Vigo said:


> Depends on your definition of hard. When it's on purpose it's called a 'detent'. Sometimes people say cars with manuals are REALLY hard to shift into reverse because they don't realize you are supposed to push the shifter down or pull up on a ring to operate it properly. Depends on the specifics of the x738, which i know nothing about. But 'shifter gets stuck in the down/lowering direction and i have to kind of pop it back to the middle' would sure sound like a float setting to me if it were worded like that, and that's one interpretation of what the OP said.



Looks to me like he said that it is hard both raising and lowering, not just lowering......I would say he needs to look up in the manual and see if there is something like you say if not, I would call the local dealer and have them take a look at it since he says that he has 1 hour on the brand new tractor......


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Doesn't that use the same hydraulics as the mower deck? If so, I would think it should be easy to move. I would look at the valve. Is it rusted?


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Looks to me like he said that it is hard both raising and lowering, not just lowering.....


"Schiff's very hard out of the down pressure mode. "

I took that to mean 'shift', and that it only gets stuck in the down direction. But if it's not pushing up on the front of the tractor when stuck there, it's not down pressure, it's float.

So hey i finally googled it for 3 seconds and found this: x738 snow plow no power down

In which it says "Last year it would lift the front of the tractor off the ground."
First reply: "it sounds like your pushing your hyd lever too far forward and going into "float".


----------

